# الشرح الكامل لطريقة عمل مستخلص المقاول من البريمافيرا مباشرة" ( رقم 1 و رقم 2 )



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​
أخوانى الأعزاء 

اليكم ملف المستخلصات شرح لكيفية تنفيذ المستخلص رقم 1 و المستخلص رقم 2 مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن خطوات تنفيذ مستخلص رقم 2 ستكون هى نفسها الخطوات لجميع المستخلصات القادمة مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أضافة PQTY ( الكميات الحالية ونسب التنفيذ ) فى كل مرة 
رجائى الحار لأى زميل يود الأستعانة بهذة المادة فى أصدار كتاب أو مؤلف بأسمة أن يشير الى أن المادة المأخوذة من فلان ( العبد لله ) 00 لأنى بزلت فيها مجهود وبمساعدة مهمة من الدكتورة / ماجدة الطلاوى أستاذتى القديرة فى الجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة أعزها الله واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/41288188/c0b2d13/___.html

اليكم رابط البرامج التى تم تطبيق عمل المستخلصات عليها تم أضافتها هنا لسهولة قراءة ملفات الشرح و البرامج فى نفس الوقت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1205352988.rar


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لنا فيك وفي الدكتورة القديرة

وجهل اعمالكما مساهمة في رفع مستوى المهنة بين الزملاء
وتوفيرا لوقتهم وجهدهم

وجعلنا دائمي الدعوات لكم بكل خير

سلمت يداك اخي المشرف القدير حازم عياد


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (21 مارس 2008)

الفضل كله لله ثم لك يا اخ محمود حازم 
اثقل الله كفة ميزانك بالحسنات واحسن لك العاقبة


----------



## Amin Sorour (22 مارس 2008)

الله يخليك لينا يا كبير
بس ياريت لو تشرحلنا ازاي نظبط موضوع الويت فاكتور لان ده اساس الموضوع كله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 مارس 2008)

عزيزى المهندس أمين سرور 
مسألة تضبيط ال weight factor تتم كالتالى :- 
1- يجب أن يكون لديك التحليل الكامل لتكلفة الوحدة من بنود الأعمال( م3 ، م2 ، م\ ) مثال ذلك لنأخذ الخرسانة المسلحة مثلا" 
فأنت عندما قمت بأضافة الموارد لبند الخرسانة كنت تقسم البند الى ( خامات ، معدات ، عمالة ، مقاولين 00 الخ )
معنى ال weight أنك تقوم بعد حساب التكلفة الكلية للبند والتى سوف تشكل نسبة 100% تقوم بعمل break down للتكلفة كنسبة لكل بند من البنود سواء خامات أو معدات أو مقاولين حسب دراستك الأولية لمكونات البند بحيث يجب أن يكون المجموع فى النهاية كنسبة مئوية 100% ولك مطلق الحرية فى أسلوب التقسيم أما أن تقسم بند الخرسانة الى نجارة وحدادة وصب ويكون فى هذة الحالة كل قسم يحوى الآتى :- 
النجارة تحوى ( أستهلاك الشدة \ م3 وليس سعر الشدة سواء معدنية أو خشبية وهذا يتحدد لديك بعمل دراسة مقارنة بين أستخدام الشدة الخشبية والمعدنية ) ولقد قمت بعمل دراسة مبسطة فى مشروعى لهذة المقارنة سأرفقها لكم قريبا" بعد تحديث الأسعار + تكلفة المصنعيات للتركيب والفك ونقل العدة +أذا كانت العدة مؤجرة يتم تعديل حساب الأستهلاك ليكون قيمة الأيجار )
الحدادة :- والحدادة تشمل ( سعر الخامة \م3 شامل الهالك والذى يجب ألا يتعدى من 2 الى 3% فى الحديد أذا أحسنت توظيف الأطوال بحيث تقلل الهالك فى التشكيل + أضافة سعر سلك الرباط أن لم يكن على المقاول + المصنعيات وتشمل التوضيب فى الورشة والنقل والرفع لمكان العمل والتركيب ويجب عليك التعامل مع هذا البند بكل دقة سواء حساب الأحتياجات أو التوظيف فى أستخدام الخامة + يضاف تكلفة المعدة سواء ونش أو خلافة يستخدم لتسهيل العمل)
الكهرباء :- وتشمل كل ما هو مدفون فى الخرسانة من علب و مواسير ويمكنك ألا تضيف هذا البند الى الخرسانة وتضيفة لأعمال الكهرباء ولكنك تضيفة فى البرنامج الزمنى حتى يتم تضبيط التسلسل المنطقى لتنفيذ الأعمال 
الصب :- أعمال الصب تشمل ( أسعار الخامات + المعدات + المقاول + العمالة العادية لأعمال المعاجة ورش المياة + المعمل وتكسير المكعبات 
هناك وحسب الدقة فى الحساب تكلفة التصميم والأشراف و التجهيز للموقع 000 والتى تحمل على البنود المختلفة بنسب وكذلك الهوالك 
الخلاصة حتى لا يضيع منا الموضوع هو لتحديد weight يجب أن تبدء بتكسير تكلفة البنود الى أجزائها ويعود الأختيار لك فى كيفية التقسيم أذا كنت أنت الذى تقوم بتوريد الخامات أو المقاول أذا كانت المعدات التى تخدم فى المشروع أيجار أم ملك للشركة كل ذلك من مسئوليتك تحديدة ومن هذا سيتم أدخال ال data للمستخلص item numbers و type of works و sub type of works والمقاولين كل هذا وقبل عمل المستخلص تقوم بعمل organization بما تريد عمل المستخلص لة من بنود ونصيحة هامة خطط على الورق ما تريد قبل أدخال ال data حتى تحكم المواضيع ولك أن تتحرك داخل هذة ال data كما تريد حسب ال output المطلوب 
أرجو أن أكون بذلك قد وضحت بأسلوب بسيط ما تريد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 مارس 2008)

أرجو من المشرف القدير نهر النيييل أضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة ومعة المشاركة ( كيف يمكن عمل مستخلص مقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا مباشرة" حيث أننى لا أعرف كيفية وضع اللوجو ولم يرسل لى ملف اللوجو مع قبول وافر الأحترام والتقدير لشخصكم وكم كنت سعيد بسماع صوتكم فى المكالمة التلفونية وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عزيزى المهندس أمين سرور
> مسألة تضبيط ال weight factor تتم كالتالى :-
> 1- يجب أن يكون لديك التحليل الكامل لتكلفة الوحدة من بنود الأعمال( م3 ، م2 ، م\ ) مثال ذلك لنأخذ الخرسانة المسلحة مثلا"
> فأنت عندما قمت بأضافة الموارد لبند الخرسانة كنت تقسم البند الى ( خامات ، معدات ، عمالة ، مقاولين 00 الخ )
> ...



عزيزي المهندس محمود

شكرا جدا علي الرد المرسل وبصراحه استفدت منه كتير جداو انت متعرفش انت قد ايه بتفيد اخوانك بعلمك وبصراحه كان نفسي اشتغل معاك في مصر لكن انت عارف ظروف سفري لكن جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## هاني سليمان (23 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك و مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## Murad78 (23 مارس 2008)

شكراً يا اخي العزيز ونسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا واياك به لما فيه خير للبشرية


----------



## عبود الجن (24 مارس 2008)

أعجز عن الشكر.. لقد ضربت لنا أروع مثل في العطاء والتفاني وبزل الجهد زكاة لوجه الله بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك وجعله 
في ميزان حسناتك يثيبك عليه بكل خير.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engmohamad (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (28 مارس 2008)

استاذنا المهندس محمود عياد 
برجاء القا الضوء علي مفهوم القيمة المكتسبة و ما فائدتها و الاستفادة من قيمها


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*عمل رائع*

تاخرت في قراءته لكنه عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك الامة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 مارس 2008)

المهندس طارق فوزى 
أعتقد أن فى مشاركة أخى محمود الطحاوى بخصوص القيمة المكتسبة ما فية الكفاية ولا أعتقد أننى سأضيف أكثر مما شرحه أخونا الفاضل المجتهد محمود الطحاوى أنا شخصيا" أستخدم ملفة فى عملى جزاة الله خير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله في أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس/محمود حازم اتمني لك دوام الصحة و العطاء و دائما متميز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس126 (4 أبريل 2008)

اولا اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود فعلا انا بحاجة الية 
بس فى مشكلة بعد التحميل لم يستطيع Win RAR بفتحة حيث اعطى رسالة Unexpected end of archive
امل اعادة رفع الملف وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## مهندس126 (4 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك جدا عدت تحميل الملف وفتح


----------



## mhmdmkrm (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن لفت نظرى بشده أن صفحة التقرير بعد عمل Schedule كانت منسقه فأرجو منك يا سيدى الفاضل إلقاء الضوء على كيفية تنسيق هذه الصفحة حيث أن هذا الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 أبريل 2008)

ستجد شرح طريقة تنسيق الصفحة للمستخلص على نسخة البرنامج المرفقة حاول فتحها مع دراستها مع الشرح أن شاء الله ستفهم بسهولة وأذا تعذر ذلك سأفرد لها شرح خاص وأعتذر عن غيابى المؤقت فى مشاركات الملتقى لدخولى فى التجهيز لمشروع جديد ( برامج زمنية ) ضخم جدا" ويستهلك كل وقتى تقريبا" 000 أسألكم الدعاءبأن يوفقنى الله فى عملى الجديد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 أبريل 2008)

اللهم وفقه فى عمله ويسره له كما سخرته لتيسير الكثير والكثير على كل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## mhmdmkrm (12 أبريل 2008)

نحن أولى بالإعتذار لأننا تعودنا الأخذ فقط من هذا المنتدى الرائع
اللهم يسر لنا العطاء كما يسرت لنا من يقضون حاجتنا اللهم بارك له فى عمله و لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (13 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء موفق جدا لان من يسعي لقضاء حاجات الناس يقضي الله جميع حوائجه و بالتوفيق


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

المشاركة كلها جميلة ومفيدة جداااا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهم (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله لنا فيك وفي الدكتورة القديرة


----------



## يقيني بالله (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## mh702 (25 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا prof Eng محمود حازم على العطاء الذي لا ينقطع وموضوع weight factor رائع وكلنا هذا الرجل ,,, كم اتمنى ان اعمل مع حضرتك في مصر ولكن نظرا لظروف العمل في الخارج التي تمنع التمتع بهذه الرغبة


----------



## medhat1973 (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا استاذنا محمود حازم وجعل كل عمل تعمله فى ميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## Jamal (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك الامة


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

مجهود يستحق الإشادة , بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى واعجابى بالمهندس محمود حازم عياد
واود لو ان اكلمة مكالمة واحدة تليفونية حتى اشكرة على حسن تعاونة فى المنتدى مع جميع مهندسين التخطيط 
لى عندك سؤال ولكن قبل ان اسالة انا ماتعلمت برنامج بريمافيرا الا من قبل هذا الموقع الذى اعتز بعضويتى فية واود ان خدمة بكل مااجود ولكن لضعفى فى رفع الملفات ولك نساحاول تانى لسؤالى برنامج لى كيف اصبح مهندس تخطيط حيث اننى تقريبا قاربت ان انهى برنامج بريمافيرا كاملا وهو من خلال شرحك الذى انتظر اجزاءة بفارغ الصبر وليس لى اى تعليق علية لانة وافى مستوفى جميع الشروحات ولكن انا سوف ابدا فى بريمافيرا 5 عن طريق كتاب وجدتة فى مكتبة دار العلوم للنشر والتوزيع باسم مهندس فتحى الشافعى كتاب قيم جدا
رجاء روشتة من حضرتك كيف اصبح مهندس تخطيط مع العلم انى اجيد 4 برامج غير بريمافيرا
ورجاء روشتة تانى كيف اصبح مهندس مكتب فنى كفؤا مع العلم انى مهندس مكتب فنى فى احد الشركات الكبرى ولكن ينقصنى الخبرة واريد ها فى اقصى وقت
دى ارقام تليفوناتى والاميلات
ahmed_khalil20102003***********
ahmed_khalil2008***********


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى واعجابى بالمهندس محمود حازم عياد
واود لو ان اكلمة مكالمة واحدة تليفونية حتى اشكرة على حسن تعاونة فى المنتدى مع جميع مهندسين التخطيط 
لى عندك سؤال ولكن قبل ان اسالة انا ماتعلمت برنامج بريمافيرا الا من قبل هذا الموقع الذى اعتز بعضويتى فية واود ان خدمة بكل مااجود ولكن لضعفى فى رفع الملفات ولك نساحاول تانى لسؤالى برنامج لى كيف اصبح مهندس تخطيط حيث اننى تقريبا قاربت ان انهى برنامج بريمافيرا كاملا وهو من خلال شرحك الذى انتظر اجزاءة بفارغ الصبر وليس لى اى تعليق علية لانة وافى مستوفى جميع الشروحات ولكن انا سوف ابدا فى بريمافيرا 5 عن طريق كتاب وجدتة فى مكتبة دار العلوم للنشر والتوزيع باسم مهندس فتحى الشافعى كتاب قيم جدا
رجاء روشتة من حضرتك كيف اصبح مهندس تخطيط مع العلم انى اجيد 4 برامج غير بريمافيرا
ورجاء روشتة تانى كيف اصبح مهندس مكتب فنى كفؤا مع العلم انى مهندس مكتب فنى فى احد الشركات الكبرى ولكن ينقصنى الخبرة واريد ها فى اقصى وقت
دى ارقام تليفوناتى والاميلات
ahmed_khalil20102003***********
ahmed_khalil2008***********
0112446003
0103709525
رجاء التعرف عليك ومساعدتى فى محنتى خير اخ لى فى الدنيا
شاكرا واسف لازعاجك


----------



## anwerbasha (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات المفيدة
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## engahmedalaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عامر السمان (2 مايو 2009)

شكراعلى ما تقدمت به وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هديل كريم (31 مايو 2009)

فعلا اللسان يعجز عند مشاهده عطاء اشخاص مثلك بارك الله بك وبايامك ورزقك خير الدنيا والاخره.
الاخ المعطاء محمود اود ان اطلب منك ان تتحدث عن موضوع مهم جدا في البريمافيرا وله فائده عظيمه اذا علم كيفيه استخدامه وهو موضوع ال global change 
ارجو منك ان تتحدث عنه بالتفصيل ومن البدايه حول كيفيه استخدامه مع اعطاء امثله تشرح ذلك اذا كان بالامكان
مع فائق الشكر مقدما لكل ما تقدمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء:77:


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود وان شاء الله تكون مفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك *مسألة تضبيط ال weight factor ممكن تضعها في ملف ورد اكون شاكره
*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك لتعاونك المتفانى


----------



## حسام الزهري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
ولو عندكم شرح متكامل على ملف وورد نكون شاكرين لكم 

وجزاكم الله كل خير على ما قدمتم لنا من علم


----------



## engahmedezz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاااااااااكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## الشكر لله (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لك*

انا مش عارف احمل:31: منين ارجوك دلنى لانى محتاجه قوى


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

الله يخليك لينا


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

متشكرررررررررررررررررين


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

ياريت اى حد يعرف يدلنى على كتاب فى محاسبة المقاولات


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

زادك الله علما


----------



## الريفى2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وفي الدكتورة ماجدة


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يوليو 2010)

زاد ك الله علماً ورفع قدرك ي الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## صقر الهندسه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر .. مع خالص الود


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع و على الشرح


----------



## akram621 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على مجهوداتك المثمرة وللأمــام ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gamil_13 (17 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## eng_nabilyehia (26 مارس 2011)

thnkx


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hhmdan (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## وائل المك (2 أبريل 2011)

الله يكثر من امثالك 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## civilawey (31 مايو 2011)

هذه الطريقه خاصة بريمافيرا p3ارجو الآفادة فى p6


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً يا اخي العزيز ونسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا واياك به لما فيه خير للبشرية*​


----------



## نوف احمد (10 يناير 2012)

ممكن ملف شرح المسنخلصات علي ورد او اكسل ولك الشكر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخونا الكريم مهندس حازم


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

mhmdmkrm قال:


> نحن أولى بالإعتذار لأننا تعودنا الأخذ فقط من هذا المنتدى الرائع
> اللهم يسر لنا العطاء كما يسرت لنا من يقضون حاجتنا اللهم بارك له فى عمله و لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع



هذا ما يحز في قلبي لكننا لا نملك ما نعطي هؤلاء المهرة إلا الدعاء و قولنا : جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

مناقشة مفيدة للغاية .. لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم على هذه الجهوووووود


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا حزيلا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه . جاري الاطلاع على الملف المرفق


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جدا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فهيم فهيم (18 يناير 2013)

رجاءااا ضرورى 
سلام عليكم م حازم لو سمحت رابط الملف مر علية وقت لذا هو الان لا يعمل نرجو رفعة من جديد رجاءاااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_shady (28 فبراير 2013)

أضم صوتي الى صوتك يا بشمهندس أحمد و رجاء ضروري 
يتم شرح طريقة عمل المستخلصات على برنامج بريمافيرا p6 و ذلك للأهمية القصوى مع وضع مثال توضيحي و شكرا على مساعدتكم لنا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## teefaah (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng tstmgk (4 مايو 2014)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## babelsoft (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك على الشرح الممتاز ايضا انصحكم بمشاهدة برنامج _*بابل لمحاسبة شركات المقاولات*_
برنامج ايضا يحتوى على منظومات ومستخلصات حسابيه يمكنكم الاستفاده منه
لمشاهده فيدوهات شرح _*برنامج محاسبة المقاولات*_


----------



## safa aldin (19 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالقاسم (10 سبتمبر 2018)

ظ…ط¬ظ‡ظˆط¯ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ط± ... ط¬ط²ط§ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط®ظٹط±ط§


----------

